# Using dog ashes in tattoo..



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

just watching My Tattoo addiction on C4 and a man was having a tattoo where the artist had mixed the ashes of the mans dog into the ink.

At first I was a bit  but then I thought for some people, such as the man featured, it must be comforting to know they are always there  but then I went completely back the other way and it freaked me out a little again 

Not sure I could ever do it (but then I don't think I'd ever have a Tattoo)
What do you all think?


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I have tattoos, I have one of Alfreds name, but I dont think I could have his ashes in it!

I am watching the program too and it gave me the heeby geebies lol


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I read a story a few days ago about a man having his Staffie's ashes used in his tattoo ink (tattoo was of his departed staff as well) and I thought it was really sweet.I;m not a fan of tattoos on myself but I thought it was touching. I guess it is one way of always feeling they are near you.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I think it's odd to be honest

Memories are the most important


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Not for me I much prefer what I did.

I have my dogs ashes in large pots in what were their favourite spots the garden, with special plants that relate to each dog.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> I read a story a few days ago about a man having his Staffie's ashes used in his tattoo ink (tattoo was of his departed staff as well) and I thought it was really sweet.I;m not a fan of tattoos on myself but I thought it was touching. I guess it is one way of always feeling they are near you.


This was the same story, I have no views on it, it was very touching to see a hard tattooed pierced man still sobbing about the loss of his dog a year later!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

One of my close friends has had this done but with her mum's ashes it brings her alot of comfort and just looks like a normal tattoo


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I firmly believe our pets and loved ones do not remain in anything they leave behind, but in our memories. I've not felt the urge to retain ashes, nor do anything with them. Particularly NOT to get a tattoo!

I don't discount the notion of life after death, but don't believe it's tied to physical remains.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I was watching too. I thought it was odd. Strange odd. Very weird but not as bad as the obnoxious facial tattoo addict whose on benefits because he can't get a job


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I suppose we all deal with things differently - and although I find it strange it obviously helped the man so who am I to judge.
If it brings comfort then who am I to judge - after all it's not causing any harm to anyone else.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Fleur said:


> I suppose we all deal with things differently - and although I find it strange it obviously helped the man so who am I to judge.
> If it brings comfort then who am I to judge - after all it's not causing any harm to anyone else.


Very true. TBF I Find it quite odd a young male friend keeps his dogs ashes in the casket beside his bed and new ladies get introduced. 
My mum still has her mothers ashes on the bookshelf just in a cardboard box. She keeps talking about doing something with them but I think she likes having her near. Perhaps I could suggest this.:tongue:


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't believe in any kind of existence, or have any emotional attachment to physical remains after death so I may be a bit biased when it comes to subjects like these.

It's not something I would ever do. Aside from the above, I'd be concerned about adding ingredients to tattoo ink because of the potential for physical or aesthetic issues.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

WeedySeaDragon said:


> I don't believe in any kind of existence, or have any emotional attachment to physical remains after death so I may be a bit biased when it comes to subjects like these.
> 
> It's not something I would ever do. *Aside from the above, I'd be concerned about adding ingredients to tattoo ink because of the potential for physical or aesthetic issues.*


I thought that too. I know some people can have horrible reactions to certain coloured ink, like the tattoos stay raised, or come up in bumps occasionally or hurt or whatever. Idk if adding something could have the same effect for some people.. so not sure whether it's a realistic concern or not but it'd still worry me!

I didn't watch the programme but have heard of people doing it. I think it's quite a nice idea if it brings you comfort but it's not something I'd do.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Over here its against the law to put ashes in tattoo ink, that being said I do know someone who had it done with their dads ashes..


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't get my departed pets' ashes, nor do I get tattoos, but I see nothing wrong with anyone who wants either one, or to combine the two. 

Different strokes....Singing:


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a friend that loves tattoo since it's an art for him and he had tattoed his favorite pet's name at his shoulder but there's no ash of his dog that was mixed in the ink. Only skin ink was used. It would be better to put your pet's ash to where it belong. I wonder if it's okay to use a dog's ash to mix with the skin ink?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I hadn't thought if there would be any risks associated with mixing the ashes into the ink 
I wonder why it's illegal in Canada canuckjill, if it's because of health risks?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Thats got to be a health risk putting something in tattoo ink and sticking it under your skin?

I am not a fan of tattooes at all but this seems even more bizarre.

My last dog died in Augist, we just found her in her bed so we buried her in the garden. I loved the old girl to bits.....makes me feel a bit queasy about using her ash and doing something like this with it.


----------



## AshBelfast (Jun 27, 2017)

I wouldn't think twice about getting my dogs Ashes tattooed into me, I feel that i would find it comforting knowing a part of him is always with me xxoo


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

This thread is 4 years old !


----------



## AshBelfast (Jun 27, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> This thread is 4 years old !


I only noticed this after replying but sure it's my first msg lol. X


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

AshBelfast said:


> I only noticed this after replying but sure it's my first msg lol. X


Well, welcome to the forum ! Is Ash your real name ? Seems such a coincidence for your first post !


----------



## AshBelfast (Jun 27, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Well, welcome to the forum ! Is Ash your real name ? Seems such a coincidence for your first post !


OMG lol I didn't even think of that! My name is Ashleigh but get called Ash X


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

AshBelfast said:


> OMG lol I didn't even think of that! My name is Ashleigh but get called Ash X


How funny !


----------



## AshBelfast (Jun 27, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> How funny !


X


----------



## Josie Jones (Jun 21, 2018)

AshBelfast said:


> I wouldn't think twice about getting my dogs Ashes tattooed into me, I feel that i would find it comforting knowing a part of him is always with me xxoo


----------



## Josie Jones (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi AshBelfast.
I lost my collie last year after using frontline flea treatment on him ONCE. I had him cremated and have found a few places in UK near me who do tattoo with some ashes. Only a TINY amount is used, not the whole lot. I cannot wait to get mine done. My collie was my absolute world. X


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Funny how these old threads keep cropping up.


----------

